# So Anyone Sick of Pow Yet???



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Here in the BV area we got over 5 feet out of the past storm - over 30" here on my deck. Monarch got around 70" and the hills around the butte got what I think is over 100" in places!!!!!

Even the old timers around tayor park are sayin this was one huge storm!

I have been out every day since Friday and I hate to say it but all the pow is gettin to me. Too much snow to ride a snowmachind downhill in places...

Wet snow that set up well around here. We have not even seen even one avy in the BC!

A good problem to have.

Who has been to Monarch... It has to be TITS DEEP!


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

That sounds fabulous. We've been getting snowed on, (front range, and summit co)but nothing like that.

I would love to get out in some of that deep stuff. Where is the place to ski this weekend?


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Rumor is that Taos is the place to be. I heard they got 7' in the last 2 days. Went from 10% to 100% open. Sorry, I know that probably isn't much help, but I might try and make it down for a ski/paddle long weekend.

D


----------



## robatnordic (Jul 1, 2005)

At Purg we have amassed almost 100" since the 1st of Dec. On Saturday we are opening chair 8 and the terrain around it. You do the math. 100" of fresh untouched, a slow double chair, and the views on the backside. See ya' there.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Vail got 40in in the past week (at least according to their marketing department). Last weekend was pretty good, my first day up. Now I need to re-learn to ski, and get my legs back.


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

RDNEK, really? Sick of Pow? Come on. 

Highlands Bowl has been sick. The Aspen areas went form zero to hero in 10 days.

We saw a couple bowls rip over here, right down to the dirt.


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

Rode Monarch all day today==fuggin $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

And for only 17dollars,plus two days at Crested Butte, for free, on the two days prior. Three sick days of riding for 17$


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

RDNEK i should slap you for saying youre sick of the snow, how could you be!! This is awesome!!

Crested Butte got over 7 feet over the course of 7 days between last friday and yesterday. Probably closer to 9 feet fell in places such as Irwin, Cement Creek, and upper Taylor Park. Monarch got a total of 70 some inches from that storm, I dont think it was tits deep, waist is more like it. Pretty amazing!


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Last night I was dreamin of Cement creek (drool), chair 8 (good old purg), Monarch Pass bc (good - but you gotta hike), and knife ridge (one of colorado's in bounds best) at wolfer.... I wish that I could be at all these spots at once!!

Have fun out there, I am exploring a new spot today and knockin out a road so the sleds can pull skiers by sunday. If that does not work, I will be out in the cottonwood or Taylor Park area's for sunday.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Well I have been out at monarch and in the BC behind the butte the past 3 days and WOW! Bottomless in the southwest part of the state! Since the 1st I would say places out there got in the 70" to 90" range!

Even deeper than the 1st storm we had.. Still snowing here and more on the way! 

I am going out in the BC today just to check out the Avy's in this area.. Yesterday one ran on Cottonwood Pass bigger than it has in the past 15+ years.. 

Also they have us parking in a huge avalanche chute up on Cottonwood.. Not too smart... When she runs big it will cover the road and part of the parking lot.. A disaster waiting to happen! Who would build a giant parking lot at the bottom of a avalanche run is beyond me..  

We will be in BOTTOMLESS around here for the next week or so.. Get out there and be safe!


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

*Taos*



COUNT said:


> Rumor is that Taos is the place to be. I heard they got 7' in the last 2 days. Went from 10% to 100% open. Sorry, I know that probably isn't much help, but I might try and make it down for a ski/paddle long weekend.
> 
> D


Taos is the best. They are at 70" now. Wait until they get to the mid 80's before you go and you will have the best time of the year.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Another 10" on my deck as I woke up this AM! This is the most snow on the ground here in BV in the past 30 years! Fingers crossed but if this keeps up we may have a high water year on the ARK!

Has to be a over a foot in the hills maybe more in places. The BC around here is not safe! Monday while looking at the holey water slide I saw over 10 other avy's that ran in the cottonwood pass area! This is the biggest avy cycle we have had around here since 95.. Monarch laps is the best and safest place to be.. The BC is needs to settle down a bit before I go out there again!!!

But who cares when monarch is this good!


----------

